# Hot mtb chics



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

do they exist? where do they come from?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

1. yes.

2. as if we'd tell you? 

go ask the same question over in the women's lounge; they'll give you all the answers you need......


----------



## Uber_Sloth (Jun 22, 2005)

yeah, I've come across a few.
I'll tell ya where they come from. They come from up behind ya, when you're sucking white hot pins into your lungs. They give you a sweet smile and say howdy, leaving you to huff their dust before you can even bring your hand off your bar to give a wave...Atleast that's been my experience around here. Twas a nice a view though.


----------



## SMOKEY (May 19, 2004)

There's a little hottie, goes by "rt". She's cute and will probably leave most of us in her dust. No clue where she's from. 

What kind of silly question is that anyways? Of course they are out there...somewhere.


----------



## bob (Jan 14, 2004)

*She's....*



SMOKEY said:


> There's a little hottie, goes by "rt". She's cute and will probably leave most of us in her dust. No clue where she's from.
> 
> What kind of silly question is that anyways? Of course they are out there...somewhere.


She's from Atlanta. Not only will she leave you in the dust, she'll ride stuff on her XC bike that I won't touch on my Heckler. *rt*, if you're reading this, I'm refering to one trail at Alafia.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

I knew there were some around but I had no idea there were so many. I couldn't believe how many beautiful women I saw this past weekend. Anyone that was at 24 hours of big bear will know exactly what I am talking about, they were everywhere. Oh, and most of them were on singlespeeds!


----------



## moff_quigley (Jan 1, 2004)

*hmmmm*



drdoom said:


> do they exist? where do they come from?


Wrong forum...you'd be better served asking this question in the Women's Lounge. They love to respond to these types of questions.

PS. Sorry Ladies


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*of course*

"chic" exists: check for fashion houses in say, New York, Paris, etc etc etc. Chic (no plural exists) comes from designs drawn on sketch pads 

You might want to know "chic" applies to _men_ and women. 

Jim 

definition...

*chic* (shēk) 
adj., chic·er, chic·est.
*Conforming to the current fashion*; stylish: chic clothes; a chic boutique.
Adopting or setting current fashions and styles; sophisticated: chic, well-dressed young executives. See synonyms at fashionable.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*no.*



drdoom said:


> do they exist? where do they come from?


no. they don't exist.

just ask Picard.

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

bob said:


> She's from Atlanta. Not only will she leave you in the dust, she'll ride stuff on her XC bike that I won't touch on my Heckler. *rt*, if you're reading this, I'm refering to one trail at Alafia.


LOL! that stuff wasn't so bad.  .......well except for that tree root that jumped out, grabbed my front wheel, and threw me to the ground. 

rt


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

Yup.. I married one and yes she does have sisters.... Is that the school bell I hear? You had better get going now! That's it, run along..... Hurry don't be late!!


-Dude


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Oh, in that case....*



*rt* said:


> no. they don't exist.
> 
> just ask Picard.
> 
> rt


Well if he says it's so, it must be. That guy knows everything.

Hot mountain bike women are everywhere. What's it takes most youngsters years to realize is that they're not looking to score with hot mountain biking men. They're looking to score with hot, ripping singletrack, just like every other mountain biker.

Ken


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

Ken in KC said:


> Well if he says it's so, it must be. That guy knows everything.
> 
> Hot mountain bike women are everywhere. What's it takes most youngsters years to realize is that they're not looking to score with hot mountain biking men. They're looking to score with hot, ripping singletrack, just like every other mountain biker.
> 
> Ken


You must not be a 'hot mountain biking man' cuz the stories that I could tell you (I being a HMBM)


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Oh yeah???!!!!*



sportsman said:


> You must not be a 'hot mountain biking man' cuz the stories that I could tell you (I being a HMBM)


Yeah, I get laid on the trail nearly every ride too.

The ironic thing about the OP is that he lives in Lawrence Kansas. The home of Kansas University. Target rich environment comes to mind whenever I ride in Lawrence, for some reason. Nearly every ride that I do in Lawrence during the school year, I see "hot mountain biking chicks" on the trail or at the trailhead.

Dr. Doom: There is a family/beginner ride this Saturday at the Lawrence River Trails starting at noon. Roadside Tacos from Lawrence will provide *free* post ride Mexican food for anyone that shows up. I suspect that there will be women on this ride.

Ken


----------



## sirbikesalot (Jan 25, 2005)

Dude, you are so right. I was there and there were a lot of hotties. Very pleasantly surprised.



LowCel said:


> I knew there were some around but I had no idea there were so many. I couldn't believe how many beautiful women I saw this past weekend. Anyone that was at 24 hours of big bear will know exactly what I am talking about, they were everywhere. Oh, and most of them were on singlespeeds!


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

> You must not be a 'hot mountain biking man' cuz the stories that I could tell you (I being a HMBM)


Wow, he's not kidding. I bring a small bat on my rides to beat them off...


----------



## bob (Jan 14, 2004)

*Maybe I'm a wuss.*



*rt* said:


> LOL! that stuff wasn't so bad.  .......well except for that tree root that jumped out, grabbed my front wheel, and threw me to the ground.
> 
> rt


I don't remember which trail it is, rollercoaster or moonscape, the tougher of the two. It has some sections I walk. I guess I'm just skeered.


----------



## xcdemon (May 19, 2004)

*rt* said:


> no. they don't exist.
> 
> just ask Picard.
> 
> rt


Oh, but rt, he looks for a different class of lady, since he's so... what was it? Debonaire and well educated?
Come on, Picard, come out and play... I know you're there...


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

bob said:


> I don't remember which trail it is, rollercoaster or moonscape, the tougher of the two. It has some sections I walk. I guess I'm just skeered.


nah......

i just lack good sense. 

rt


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

xcdemon said:


> Come on, Picard, come out and play... I know you're there...


You don't tug on superman's cape
You don't spit into the wind
You don't pull the mask of the ol' lone ranger
And you don't mess around with Picard


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

xcdemon said:


> Oh, but rt, he looks for a different class of lady, since he's so... what was it? Debonaire and well educated?
> Come on, Picard, come out and play... I know you're there...


i thought he preferred harley chicks, no?



rt


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

sportsman said:


> You don't tug on superman's cape
> You don't spit into the wind
> You don't pull the mask of the ol' lone ranger
> And you don't mess around with Picard


Never wrestle with a pig. You both get dirty and the pig likes it.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Jessep said:


> I bring a small bat on my rides to beat them off...


Ummmm.....


----------



## santa_cruzer (Mar 22, 2005)

thats just mean... i know it was a stupid question for the kid to ask, but they will rip him apart. I almost feel bad for him. Almost.

hehehe


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*I'm Offended!*



*rt* said:


> i thought he preferred harley chicks, no?
> 
> 
> 
> rt


My grandma is a harley chick. Other than the cronic whiskey/cigarette breath, she's a really sweet lady. Oh sure, there's the ocassional run in with Johnny Law when she shoots the paperboy and there's the medical bills associated with her taking a bat to a neighbor for some perceived slight, but other than a few personality quirks (and a bunch of tattoos on her wrinkled and flabby arms), she's a sweetheart.

Ken


----------



## JRUSHE (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm "working from home" right now and I promised myself I wouldn't check the forums.....yeah, well that lasted a whole hour....good thing I came on - this could get interesting


----------



## Greg-O (Apr 24, 2005)

niki gudex.
she's an austrailian downhill racer who is currently trying a little XC stuff.

did i mention she's also a model?



















back away boys, she's mine


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Jessep
> I bring a small bat on my rides to beat them off...
> 
> Ummmm.....


especially when they grab your handlebars............this isn't sounding very funny so I'm just gonna quit..


----------



## santa_cruzer (Mar 22, 2005)

according to Picard they just dont exist in Canada


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Greg-O said:


> niki gudex.
> she's an austrailian downhill racer who is currently trying a little XC stuff.
> 
> did i mention she's also a model?
> back away boys, she's mine


yawn, they always have to drag out Niki Gudex....

~formica


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

formica said:


> yawn, they always have to drag out Niki Gudex....
> 
> ~formica


they do, don't they...


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Well....*



formica said:


> yawn, they always have to drag out Niki Gudex....
> 
> ~formica


She's a real mountain biker.
She's really attractive.

The thing that most people overlook is that she's also really unobtainable and is cashing in (good for her) on great marketing in addition to great biking abaility. It's the mountain biking version of looking at the Playboy centerfolds:

Oh, she reads Vonnegut at sunset on a bed of roses and she's got a great rack. She's the perfect girl for me....

No thanks. Give me someone who doesn't touch up with an airbrush, excepts the fact that I get the vapors from Italian food but eat it anyway and can hand my ass to me on a ride. Hot mountain bike chick indeed.

Ken


----------



## 32seventeen (Jan 15, 2004)

drdoom said:


> do they exist?


I think so


drdoom said:


> where do they come from?


mine came from Michigan

She is a Hot Mnt bike chic to me  
My Hot Mnt bike wife, does that count


----------



## Guital2 (Feb 4, 2005)

I asked the same question a few months back.......

here's a whole bunch

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=76896


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Ken in KC said:


> Yeah, I get laid on the trail nearly every ride too.
> 
> The ironic thing about the OP is that he lives in Lawrence Kansas. The home of Kansas University. Target rich environment comes to mind whenever I ride in Lawrence, for some reason. Nearly every ride that I do in Lawrence during the school year, I see "hot mountain biking chicks" on the trail or at the trailhead.
> 
> ...


"free" is my favorite word


----------



## SheFly (Aug 11, 2004)

*Um - of course?*



drdoom said:


> do they exist? where do they come from?


You should ask the two guys that injected themselves into our regular Tues women's ride last night - eight of us and they wouldn't leave! We finally had to start talking about tampax and ovaries  . I think they thought they had hit the jackpot riding with us......

SheFly


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

SheFly said:


> You should ask the two guys that injected themselves into our regular Tues women's ride last night - eight of us and they wouldn't leave! We finally had to start talking about tampax and ovaries  . I think they thought they had hit the jackpot riding with us......
> 
> SheFly


LMAO! Tampax & ovaries - classic. Single guys typically run at the mention of either. Married guys wouldn't mess with the ladies ride, er, at least "well trained" ones!


----------



## SheFly (Aug 11, 2004)

glenzx said:


> LMAO! Tampax & ovaries - classic. Single guys typically run at the mention of either. Married guys wouldn't mess with the ladies ride, er, at least "well trained" ones!


These two were DEFINITELY single.... They were also at least 15 years younger than most of us on the ride, so we all took it as a compliment  At one point we told them to just go on ahead of us and they actually refused saying that they were having a good time... 

SheFly


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*heh...*

I dropped over to the ladies' forum the other day....boy there's a pant load of male hangers-on over there. Makes me wonder if there's any relief for the feminine riders amongst us.

cheers, Jim


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

JimC. said:


> I dropped over to the ladies' forum the other day....boy there's a pant load of male hangers-on over there. Makes me wonder if there's any relief for the feminine riders amongst us.
> 
> cheers, Jim


I really think that men who hang out in the *Women's* Lounge need to get a life.

So what were YOU doing there, Jim?!


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

I can think of about 4, 3 of whom I know personally the other is pictured in this thread.


----------



## Homer Simpson (May 21, 2004)

Long ago in the roadie days I rode with a woman who was a model, very intelligent, she got a degree in chemical engineering. She attracted a lot of attention from the pack, but she rode hard, not afraid to take a spill either.


----------



## kris_flatlander (Mar 4, 2005)

*April Lawyer*

April Lawyer is a real cutie, seems like a really cool girl, and is super fast too. I think she's way more attainable than Nikki, and she looks more real I guess you could say.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

**coff, ahem**



radair said:


> I really think that men who hang out in the *Women's* Lounge need to get a life.
> 
> So what were YOU doing there, Jim?!


I was looking for a Titus post. _Really._ A quick scan and I noticed most of the posts were from us men.

Or so it seemed. Why were you there? eh? eh?

Jim


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Well in my case...*



JimC. said:


> I was looking for a Titus post. _Really._ A quick scan and I noticed most of the posts were from us men.
> 
> Or so it seemed. Why were you there? eh? eh?
> 
> Jim


I was there to make fun of all the other losers who glom on there. I didn't realize Titus made posts. I thought they only made frames. Sweet!

Ken


----------



## mak7066 (Jun 18, 2004)

Boy, I know that I am going to get lit up for this, but I just can’t help myself. Let the fur fly from back as the women rip into me. At least I am not in the woman’s form, I am (sort of) on neutral ground. 

What is up with the men haters, women want to be chased, they do not want to chase. So when I guy chases he is an ******* or annoying for trying to meet a girl that has the same interest as himself….. you what know screw it I’m going gay.


----------



## JRUSHE (Oct 25, 2004)

mak7066 said:


> Boy, I know that I am going to get lit up for this, but I just can�t help myself. Let the fur fly from back as the women rip into me. At least I am not in the woman�s form, I am (sort of) on neutral ground.
> 
> What is up with the men haters, women want to be chased, they do not want to chase. So when I guy chases he is an ******* or annoying for trying to meet a girl that has the same interest as himself�.. you what know screw it I�m going gay.


whaaat???

You see, I knew this thread was going to get a lil interesting!


----------



## mak7066 (Jun 18, 2004)

Kinda quite around her, come on girls sock it to me. 


JRUSHE said:


> whaaat???
> 
> You see, I knew this thread was going to get a lil interesting!


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

*Nothing to look at here*

in Durango, move along now.


----------



## Guital2 (Feb 4, 2005)

Caught her off guard when I snapped this one......don't worry I got her permission...


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

I thought only guys did that suck in gutt thingy


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

Guital2 said:


> Caught her off guard when I snapped this one......don't worry I got her permission...


Yeah, but is she old enough for her permission to count?


----------



## Guital2 (Feb 4, 2005)

she will be 21 here shortly


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

Guital2 said:


> she will be 21 here shortly


I feel old.


----------



## jtdbsr (May 18, 2005)

*Hold that thought for a minute mak.....*



mak7066 said:


> Boy, I know that I am going to get lit up for this, but I just can't help myself. Let the fur fly from back as the women rip into me. At least I am not in the woman's form, I am (sort of) on neutral ground.
> 
> What is up with the men haters, women want to be chased, they do not want to chase. So when I guy chases he is an ******* or annoying for trying to meet a girl that has the same interest as himself&#8230;.. you what know screw it I'm going gay.


Don't worry man, when women "complain" about guys chasing them, they're not really complaining - they're bragging. Or, if they are really complaining, they should get over themselves, it's not always about the need to trying to re-populate the world....

(Flame suit on)


----------



## SMOKEY (May 19, 2004)

mak7066 said:


> Boy, I know that I am going to get lit up for this, but I just can�t help myself. Let the fur fly from back as the women rip into me. At least I am not in the woman�s form, I am (sort of) on neutral ground.
> 
> What is up with the men haters, women want to be chased, they do not want to chase. So when I guy chases he is an ******* or annoying for trying to meet a girl that has the same interest as himself�.. you what know screw it I�m going gay.


HUH? From what I can decipher from this encrypted message...

The answer is: Usually women don't want to be chased on a mtb trail. In a group ride scenario or a random "hello" on the trail, my guess is, women are tired of being "bothered" by horny male Mtbrs while his male buddies watch the action like it was high school all over again. A female mtbr on a trail is a rare sight, a very good looking woman on a trail is a miracle. Those girls probably want to ride and have fun like everyone else, except horny guys keep swarming over to her trying to hook it up for later. Its a never ending sausage fest for them. The only exception is if you look like brad pitt, then maybe a girl will stop and take interest. The keyword is redundancy. Too much sausage and a girl will shut "it" OFF.
I read an article somewhere that said women naturally release some kind of endorphin or something when they are exercising that is said to make women aroused or horny or something like that, I don't remember, anyways, so it would make sense to try and hook up with a girl while exercising right? 
Anyways, women are a strange and wondrous creature, aren't they? pretty complex. Men or at least me, its simple: sex, food, smoke, sex, bikes, more sex and if I'm not too tired... sex again.  
Hey, at least if you decide to go gay, there will be plenty of sausage to choose from on the trails.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

No, I stay out of there. I figure it's like using the women's bathroom. They _might_ put up with you, but they really don't want you there.


----------



## Tig (Mar 17, 2004)

Pro Kelli Emmett is a good example.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

mak7066 said:


> you what know screw it I�m going gay.


why do you think that you'd be any more successful chasing guys on the trail?


----------



## Darkan (Mar 20, 2004)

sportsman said:


> why do you think that you'd be any more successful chasing guys on the trail?


Since male mountain bikers are such a huge majority, there are probably more gay guys riding out there then the total amount of women.

If all he wants is to get laid, he may just be trying to increase his chances.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

drdoom said:


> do they exist?


Hell YES! I'm riding with one on Saturday.



drdoom said:


> where do they come from?


Uranus?


----------



## PinkyBrigade (Jan 9, 2005)

Hell I have a hard enough time just finding any girl that will come towards me. Especially after she sees my wicked jersey and shorts tan.


----------



## SMOKEY (May 19, 2004)

Is it just me or do niki gudexs' eyes point in opposite directions? Not that I have been staring at her picture for hours or anything.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*Well*



sportsman said:


> why do you think that you'd be any more successful chasing guys on the trail?


In Nashville, Hamiton Creek is the best trail in town.
One small problem, lots of males out "cruising" the parking area
and *no* they dont have bikes. Lots of arrests for exposure etc.
So yes, he could have some luck in Nashville.

Hollis
*is only chatty with people that have fresh mud on their bikes


----------



## mak7066 (Jun 18, 2004)

See I must be gay, all I have is a bunch of hardlegs replying to my thread. LOL


Hollis said:


> In Nashville, Hamiton Creek is the best trail in town.
> One small problem, lots of males out "cruising" the parking area
> and *no* they dont have bikes. Lots of arrests for exposure etc.
> So yes, he could have some luck in Nashville.
> ...


----------



## Chad-WL (Apr 15, 2004)

santa_cruzer said:


> according to Picard they just dont exist in Canada


They do, and they have a website: http://www.flygurlz.com/ and I get to ride with my flygurl any time I want.


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

hahahahah this thread is funny.... Boyz, women are like a fine bottle of wine and until you stop drinking bargain basement beer you will never understand this. My wife read this post and laughed... As she walked away she said..... You boys never grow up do you? I said NOPE you girls wouldn't want it that way because then the game of playing house would be over 

Yes some of the hottest women are with some of the baddest boyz but the bottom line is women like a very special something " That's why they have all them purses "... We are accessories, sometimes we go with the outfit sometimes we don't.

Here is some free advise..... Be like a purse: 

Be yourself, look good and interesting but not over bearing, be functional to a point, be ok with being put back on the shelf, enjoy your surroundings, understand that tomorrow will bring new shoppers, stop looking to be brought home by mrs cleaver, hang sharply from the rack each day, and last but not least, love comes in all forms and when you least expect it from the least likely person, it will happen.....

-Dude

Oh and free of charge: www.lovecity.com


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

32seventeen said:


> I think so
> 
> mine came from Michigan
> 
> ...


Yup sure do dude, they're the best kind - you're a lucky guy to find a gal who shares your passion.

If you're looking for hot MTB women just check out one of *RT's* race reports (she's got a damn hot bike too  )


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*You say that...*



formica said:


> yawn, they always have to drag out Niki Gudex....
> 
> ~formica


as if it was a bad thing


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Nope, the don't exist*

No good looking chicks on bikes to be found in the US, Canada, or Europe


----------



## mak7066 (Jun 18, 2004)

I don't want to play house or be a metrosexual or grow up. I am not a purse. I am a man, i like to ride bikes, there are women who are intrested however they don't go with my outfit or their nail polish is the wrong color and.... oh, well never mind



Dude said:


> hahahahah this thread is funny.... Boyz, women are like a fine bottle of wine and until you stop drinking bargain basement beer you will never understand this. My wife read this post and laughed... As she walked away she said..... You boys never grow up do you? I said NOPE you girls wouldn't want it that way because then the game of playing house would be over
> 
> Yes some of the hottest women are with some of the baddest boyz but the bottom line is women like a very special something " That's why they have all them purses "... We are accessories, sometimes we go with the outfit sometimes we don't.
> 
> ...


Oh, and wine gives me a headache, I prefer beer!


----------



## RichardB (Mar 29, 2004)

It's tough to beat two time Olympic champion Paula Pezzo in the astounding mtb beauty department. Where can you find her? Try google, it's probably as close as you will ever get.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Yet still...*

no more good looking chicks to be found anywhere


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*nice uh.........*



RichardB said:


> It's tough to beat two time Olympic champion Paula Pezzo in the astounding mtb beauty department. Where can you find her? Try google, it's probably as close as you will ever get.


picture of the GA International Horse Park trails. 

rt


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

Guital2 said:


> Caught her off guard when I snapped this one......don't worry I got her permission...


As a dirty old man - all I can say is CUTE!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Way to go Mellow Yellow  I was on Maxxis checking out tires the other night and decided to check out their sponsored riders WOAH man do they sponsor some very atractive female riders. I especially like Jessi Stensland,, she's a Tri Athelete who also MTBs.


----------



## JRUSHE (Oct 25, 2004)

LyNx said:


> Way to go Mello  I was on Maxxis checking out tires the other night and decided to check out their sponsored riders WOAH man do they sponsor some very atractive female riders. I especially like Jessi Stensland,, she's a Tri Athelete who also MTBs.


is it me, or does it look like her head was pasted on a different body here?


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

I remember Paola's race, that was awsome. 

And so is the Siemens/Cannondale "skin suit"


----------



## racerzero (Jan 4, 2004)

*Miss Hawaii*










Read about her here:

Miss Hawaii


----------



## marsb (Jun 6, 2004)

Alright dammit!

I wasn't going to post, but if no one mentions Christina Begy (best DR cover ever) or Tara Llanes in this post, then something IS very wrong....


----------



## ICanDigIt (Jun 23, 2004)

"Hot MTB chicks....do they exist? Where do they come from?"

To fully answer the question you have to go back to 1951. This was when the United States Army began it secret project code-named: "Veronica". The goal of the Veronica program was to design a light, highly manuverable team of soldiers to infiltrate, via long distance bicycle travel, Soviet missile sites in the Ural mountains. Army scientists, using advanced alien gene-splicing technology, finally came up with the perfect combination of strength, intelligence, endurance and beauty. The "beauty" factor was included as a defense against young, male Soviet soldiers. Theoretically, the Soviet soldiers would become to distracted and captivated by the beauty of the women, they would become easy to "neutralize".

However, something went terribly wrong. A group of Veronica prototypes quickly gained control of the Northwoods Research Center in southern Nevada, overwhelming the scientists and guards with a deadly combination of beauty and intelligence. The Army, fearing what would happen if these beautiful, super-smart bicycling women ever got loose on the American populace, decided to destroy the Northwoods Research Center. But before they did, a small group of the Veronica prototypes escaped into the surrounding desert mountains.

The Veronica prototypes quickly adapted to the wild, and flourished. Because of certain alien elements in their genetic structure, they were able to reproduce asexually. From Nevada, small groups spread North, following the Rocky Mountains. Others groups settled in California and the Pacific Nortwest. Still others moved East.

Today, the decendents of the Northwood Veronica protoypes can be found worldwide, in all types of environments. Though very secretive, there has been a handful documented encounters with these women. 

To this day, the US goverment denies all knowledge of the Veronca program.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

SheFly said:


> These two were DEFINITELY single.... They were also at least 15 years younger than most of us on the ride, so we all took it as a compliment  At one point we told them to just go on ahead of us and they actually refused saying that they were having a good time...
> 
> SheFly


They probably were just too embarrassed to admit that they couldn't hold a lead on you.

Or they really liked your conversation. Poor kids probably were just bored with all the macho merde talk they usually have to deal with when they're chatting with other bikers.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

ICanDigIt said:


> Because of certain alien elements in their genetic structure, they were able to reproduce asexually.


Well crap. Where's the fun in that?


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Jessep said:


> I remember Paola's race, that was awsome.
> 
> And so is the Siemens/Cannondale "skin suit"


Lol the skinsuit almost looks like paint.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

wooglin said:


> Well crap. Where's the fun in that?


 couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*nuthin' in SoCal*

no cuties here....or singlespeeders.

move along, junior.


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

*No photos, but...*

Saw three of 'em tonight. I was out for a ride after work, climbing a trail, when they blasted downhill in the opposite direction. The lead rider, while good looking, just kinda glared like maybe I wasn't thinking about other riders (and she was right, I was kinda out of breath and not focusing), the next rider was incredibly buff, nice legs, and said "One more back" and the third rider gave me this beaming smile, and I thought "you are beautiful" and said "hi" as we passed.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Guital2 said:


> Caught her off guard when I snapped this one......don't worry I got her permission...


Hey Guital man, is that your girlfriend?


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Mellow Yellow said:


> as if it was a bad thing


Um ... if you want to get more enthusiastic participation from formica, you may need to start a thread on genital smegma, the importance and nobility of attached foreskin, or her personal favorite, anything remotely related to menstruation. Preferably including really witty pictures of *giggle* OMG!! Get this -- _Tampax _ boxes!


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Mellow Yellow said:


> No good looking chicks on bikes to be found in the US, Canada, or Europe


 Wow, was that put on her chest as a an intentional pun?


----------



## Adirondack Blues (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm told that most of the hot mtb chics live in the South- I'm not _exactly_ sure why they are hotter there, but I'm pretty sure it has something to do with the air in places like Hotlanta (I'm sure *rt* and others from that area will attest to this fact  ). Usually I can't tell if the women I meet on the trail are hot or not- all I see is a blur which passes in an instant and vanishes into the distance at warp speed as I turtle along.

Temps in the 90s this weekend with high humidity, I wonder if I will run into any hot women on the trail...


----------



## Guital2 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nat said:


> Hey Guital man, is that your girlfriend?


Yep.....


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

Adirondack Blues said:


> I'm told that most of the hot mtb chics live in the South- I'm not _exactly_ sure why they are hotter there, but I'm pretty sure it has something to do with the air in places like Hotlanta (I'm sure *rt* and others from that area will attest to this fact  ). .


 Hmmmm, hard to say...here in TN, I meet as many or more folks who migrated from up north than actually are from these parts...myself included  ......I just don't happen to be a broad


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Do these girls count click on X treme team!
let us know if you know where these girls ride!!

http://www.ellsworthbikes.com/racing/index.cfm

Wow!

I also see lots of hot chicks riding and racing at endurance events, also road riding..Bring em on I say..


----------



## laivindil (Apr 3, 2005)

Most of the hotties I see on the trail are runners/joggers.

MMMM.....runners


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Guital2 said:


> Yep.....


She's pretty.


----------



## Dirtygrl (Jun 28, 2005)

Adirondack Blues said:


> I'm told that most of the hot mtb chics live in the South- I'm not _exactly_ sure why they are hotter there, but I'm pretty sure it has something to do with the air in places like Hotlanta (I'm sure *rt* and others from that area will attest to this fact  ). Usually I can't tell if the women I meet on the trail are hot or not- all I see is a blur which passes in an instant and vanishes into the distance at warp speed as I turtle along.
> 
> Temps in the 90s this weekend with high humidity, I wonder if I will run into any hot women on the trail...


Yeah, well come on down to Florida, there are TONS of hot mountain biking chicks cause we are covered in sweat this time of year. Be sure and check out our saturated trails and the skeeters as big as cats.


----------



## thobry (Jun 22, 2004)

*hot like the sun hot or just hot like she is hot*

cause I think this girl is pretty hot. (I tried attaching a pic, hope it works)


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

SMOKEY said:


> HUH? From what I can decipher from this encrypted message...
> 
> The answer is: Usually women don't want to be chased on a mtb trail. In a group ride scenario or a random "hello" on the trail, my guess is, women are tired of being "bothered" by horny male Mtbrs while his male buddies watch the action like it was high school all over again. A female mtbr on a trail is a rare sight, a very good looking woman on a trail is a miracle. Those girls probably want to ride and have fun like everyone else, except horny guys keep swarming over to her trying to hook it up for later. Its a never ending sausage fest for them.


Ah, so where _is_ it _appropriate_?? At work? I'm definitely not looking for anybody who might "enjoy" the same kind of activities that I do, and at least the "passion" of it. No, maybe I'll go to where it's "appropriate" like at a bar, and find that semi-alcoholic hip-hop-listening girl that I've always been looking for.


----------



## RustyBearings (Feb 7, 2005)

thobry said:


> cause I think this girl is pretty hot. (I tried attaching a pic, hope it works)


So far so good 

... but she seems to be hiding something.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

POST 100 w00t.....


----------



## OneGearGuy (Jun 15, 2004)

*This thread is a hoot, but...*

Interesting commentary thus far. I am chiming in for one reason; my interest in an attractive (both mentally and physically) cyclist of the opposite sex comes down to this; cycling is such an important part of my life and has been for the past 20 years, that I realize this is one really huge common denominator I should seek in a partner to share life with. My ex never understood it (cycling didn't pay the bills, how could I be so enthralled by it?) and I realize how much joy, health and happiness it brings to my everyday life. I am a better person when I am riding any of my 6 bikes (road, mtb and track) and I would love to share cycling with the person that I love. I want to support her races and rides as well. So, when I show interest in a female cyclist, it runs much deeper than getting to the other side of her lycra. 
Thanks for reading; I'll be here all week. 

 GG


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Couldn't have said it better!!

Now where are the hot chicks that feel the same way!!


----------



## revrnd (Aug 13, 2004)

santa_cruzer said:


> according to Picard they just dont exist in Canada


Maybe Picard should have ridden the Ride for Heart last month in T.O.? Also, I was talking to a gal in Coronation Park afterwards that had ridden down the Humber Valley trail. Maybe w/ the gas mask he's looking for the girls will find him attractive & they'll start coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

ooh perky nipple.


----------



## cjh_mtb (Jul 1, 2005)

*this thread is cjh_mtb approved*


----------

